# Surf fishing



## guyearnest (Mar 18, 2018)

When do the bull reds start running? Any good tips/tricks for some good surf fishing? Tryin to put my boys on a big red or shark or something. Want to get them out fishin instead of Sitting at the house on the Xbox and YouTube


----------



## 1998cobra (Apr 29, 2014)

I’ve heard the bull reds have been running at the Packery channel on North Padre. They should start at the jetties in Port Aransas in October.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Where do you want to fish?


----------



## guyearnest (Mar 18, 2018)

Anywhere thatâ€™s good but I tend to usually go west bay but Iâ€™m open for better/new locations like I said I just really want the kids to be able to catch some good fish instead of getting skunked all the time lol


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Anywhere along Bolivar Peninsula all the way to Sea Rim state park is good redfishing. The bulls have started their annual spawning ritual, so the fishing should just get better and better for the next couple of months. BRs can be caught in the surf all year round, but fall and spring are the best times.


----------



## StanleyOrchard (Apr 14, 2019)

Yeah I'm going to go take a shot at some bulls in the surf down PINS tomorrow. We will see what happens.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

BigFost - We need to hit the beach soon! It has been a long time.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Oscar, I seldom surf fish anymore. Too addicted to the kayak. Maybe when it cools off I'll hit it again. I'll let you know. We've had some good days in the past. 👍


----------

